# Too many cucumbers and squash!



## Alexz7272 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello, 

So my cucumbers and squash took off way better then I anticipated :happy:
After giving some to co-workers and family as well as making several dozen meals out of them, I have finally been cucumbered and squashed out. But I still have some! Does anyone have any fun recipes or ideas for preservatives? I have never grown as many before and just used them included in other recipes. I have run out of ideas :shrug: Anything is greatly appreciated! 

Oh and this is what I have currently. Have about 4 more squash on vine and about 6 more cucumbers :doh:


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I usually itemize on my taxes for a tax break, and so I usually give the food bank what cannot move elsewhere. It looks like I will have a bumper crop of butternut squash and I really only like it in pie! (Though I have a recipe or two I would like to fiddle with. Too much pie is not healthy)


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

DW is frying some squash slices right now, breaded in Zatarain's Seasoned Fish-Fri. Spicy & tasty!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sneak around a grocery store parking lot until you find an unlocked car. Gently deposit fruits on a seat. Close door quietly. Sneak away. Problem solved.

I keep my car locked this time of year. I would love zucchini but not the cukes.


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

Have you tried fresh cucumber salsa? So delicious! I'll share the recipe if you'd like.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

Squash Corn Muffins:
2-3 cps stewed squash, drained completely dry and mashed thoroughly
3 eggs, beaten
1 cp. self-rising corn meal
1 tsp. sugar
3/4 stick butter, melted
1 med. onion. grated
1 cp. (I use a little more) grated sharp cheddar cheese
Mix well, spoon into greased muffin tins, bake @ 425* until a DEEP brown (not golden, a little darker!). Serve hot. So good!!!

I also stew squash and onion till ALMOST done, cool, bag and freeze. By the time it's seasoned and heated, it's perfectly cooked. It's good in the winter. I have not found a way to preserve squash for frying, unfortunately. I have to make do with making fritters from the stewed till the next garden season. I hate canned and frozen squash except these ways. The muffins are the best! Kids don't know the squash is even in there.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Find someone with a pig or goats. My pig LOVES squash and cucumbers. My goats love cucumbers.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Feb 13, 2014)

cjean said:


> Have you tried fresh cucumber salsa? So delicious! I'll share the recipe if you'd like.


That would be amazing and greatly appreciated!!


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

Cucumber salsa:

9 med. cukes, peeled
1 large onion
1 red bell pepper
1 green bell
1 hot or 3 tame jalapenos
1 bunch cilantro
5 roma tomatoes
1/4 cup dill weed or blossoms
3 cloves garlic
1/2 cup cider vinegar
2 limes, chopped
5 cups of water
1/2 cup of salt

In a large bowl, dissolve salt in water. Chop all vegetables except for the limes, and soak in salt water for 1 hour. Drain, rinse well, and drain again, getting out as much water as possible.
Add vinegar and chopped lime, stir well, and store in quart jars in the fridge. Makes about 3 quarts.

This is a delicious fresh salsa recipe, and is awesome on corn chips. Feel free to adjust ingredients to your taste.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Summer squash are great for stir fries. Like maybe 3 or 4 small ones per week. Trouble is, before you know it, you end up with several wheel barrows full.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I, too, like fried suash. Last night I had two large ones that I cut in half and scooped out the seeds. I sliced them into 1/4" slices and coated with a thin coating of Drake's Crispy Fry Mix, which may be local to Michigan. I deep fried them and they were GREAT! This was the first time I seeded the squash and it made a huge difference in how crisp they were.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

We slice squash in quarters lengthwise, slather in olive oil, salt & pepper, and grill along side the meat on the bbq. Delicious.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

I'm in the same boat...
Got all I want put up, ate until I'm ready for a LONG break,
Sold all I could at the farm market,
Gave away to friends,
Took two batches to the food bank,
And there is another 100 pounds out there again!

I swear they are creeping towards the house!...


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a wheel barrow full of pie pumpkins. I will cook them and freeze the 'meat'. That works for squash too.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I checked out a book called "dehydrator cookbook." I will follow the directions and first cook the squash, then put the meat between 2 sheets of wax paper and roll it thin, then remove the top sheet and flip the other sheet onto the rack of the dehydrator ad then peel off the second sheet. 

After it is brittle I will put it in a blender and turn it into a powder. The powder can be used in making pumpkin cookies and pumpkin pie. 

We ate our first squash just the other day: I hope to grow the rest a bit bigger before I pick them!


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

I have made summer squash pie before, shred the squash salt to remove water, then use in place of pumpkin in pumpkin pie recipe. 

I have also canned it and then upon opening poured the water off and creamed it with a blender and mixed with other stuff. For example I made sloppy egg pie. Took a can of sloppy joe sauce, took 6 eggs, beat them them added about a 1/3 can of sauce to them and a creamed pint of summer squash, mixed it all together poured into a pie pan with a bread crust (pizza crust) on the bottom, topped with another bread crust, baked it for 45 min to an hour (till set) then cut into pie slices and poured the remaining sauce over the top of the pieces.
I'm going to experiment with meatless loaf, shredded summer squash salted and left to remove water, bread crumbs , eggs, spices, steak sauce, possibly beef or chicken bullion and bake till set, I haven't figured out the amounts of stuff yet, I have to look at it while mixing it to see what amounts look good. Tonight I'm going to use carrots, as they have to be used up, but next time I'll use summer squash.
The squash can be added to stuff, supplying a vegetable yet it mixes in and is not noticed. With the cost of meat, and the doctor wants me to eat less meat for my kidneys, we try to eat "vegetarian like" 3 times a week.


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

mock crab cakes 
shred zucchini
mayo
bread crumbs 
old bay seasoning 
mix together in bowel make cakes and pan fry
you will be surprised how much it tasted like real crab cake 
I don't measure the ingredients just mix and taste


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Shred the squash and freeze it. You can make "fritters" out of it, or zucchini bread/muffins in the dead of winter.

How about some refrigerator pickles? 3 days in the frig and they are "done", then they keep for months but they do lose crispness after about 60 days. 

1/3 cup canning salt







​ 3 cups white vinegar​ 3 cups sugar​ 1 tsp turmeric​ 1 tsp mustard seed​ 1 tsp celery seed​ Cucumbers​ Onions​ Wash and slice cucumbers (leave skin on) and onions. Pack into glass, 1/2 gallon jars. Mix all other ingredients and pour over pickles and onions. Secure the lid and store in refrigerator.​

You can use any jars - you don't need canning jars for these. This is a good place to use up any old glass jars you might have saved because these pickles don't go thru the canning process.


----------



## rosalind (Oct 6, 2014)

Our chickens have been loving the extra cucumbers this year. They like the zucchini, too.


----------



## njenner (Jul 15, 2013)

My pigs would have them all gone in no time - too bad you are not next door!


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

If you have a dehydrator, make them into chips. If you don't have kids to gobble the chips down, bag them up and put them into holiday gift baskets.

http://www.frugallivingmom.com/dehydrated-snacks/


----------

